# Gender change plugins



## lux (Feb 24, 2010)

Hello,

i'm looking for some good plugin for gender change. Apart from Melodyne, which i believe is capable of those things, whats your experience with other plugins?

At my expense i will pay the ticket and get personally to beat the first of you which post a nice photo of a pair of scissors :mrgreen: 

Thanks
Luca


----------



## mf (Feb 24, 2010)

lux @ Wed Feb 24 said:


> Hello,


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UiUsA_4 ... re=related


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 24, 2010)

And then to lower the pitch....there's sulpher hexafluoride
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcVMjGRz ... re=related


----------



## lux (Feb 25, 2010)

now what i'm supposed to do with you kids? what? what?

i want an helium ball too though...


----------



## DeOlivier (Feb 25, 2010)

Is this a serious request? 

Actually I tried this a couple of times and had some success with Waves UltraPitch Shift. Just change the pitch to an appropriate region and then shift the formant SLIGHTLY (don't overdo it or it sounds like a cartoon character). It really depends on the source material though.

Good luck!


----------



## lux (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah, serious. I mean heavy pitch changes with formant modifiers. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## midphase (Feb 25, 2010)

Logic Pro has a Vocal Transformer plugin which sound ok...more of an effect than actual gender simulation.


----------



## MacQ (Feb 25, 2010)

I know that Camel Audio's Alchemy can do stuff like that. You'll have to load the sample you want to shift into it, but you can get some fairly convincing results.òšq


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 25, 2010)

If you're a cubase 5 user, you've got PitchCorrect built in.
It's a Autotune clone & an excellent gender bender


----------



## lux (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks guys

Luca


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 27, 2010)

I love the TC Helicon Voiceprism stuff. Hardware though.. or TDM (haven't tried that though)


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks Ashif for the sugg, i'm currently looking for software mostly, and PC.


----------



## KingIdiot (Feb 27, 2010)

Antares has some voice modeling plug-in that does throat modeling... I havent played with it, but to be honest...

I've never liked one bit of Antares Software when it comes to vocals, even the original AutoTune. I thought it was crappy, and cheap, and finicky. All their vocal stuff is over rated IMO.

For all my voice changing stuff, I use a combo of Melodyne and my VoicePrism. Sometimes I use basic pitch shifting too, in either a sampler, or sound editing, then go back to the other two tools. The next trick I want to work on is recreating Optimus Prime's voice with my own. Last time I tried I got close.


----------



## lux (Feb 27, 2010)

King Prime...

thanks, yup not an autotune fan too. I'm downloading that peak stuff by bias to see how it works.


----------

